# C&C generals Network gaming



## Bsx (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello
i have a problem connecting and hosting a direct connect network game on C&C generals game.. i think it because i have a router.. how can i solve this? 

my router is:
EDIMAX 
BR-6014K 

thank u very much


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Change your router config and firewall settings to open the following ports.

TCP ports 80, 6667, 28910, 29900, 29920
UDP ports 4321, 27900

If you use GameSpy to play online, you need to open these TCP ports...
6667 (IRC)
3783 (Voice)
27900 (Master Server UDP Heartbeat)
28900 (Master Server List Request)
29900 (GP Connection Manager)
29901 (GP Search Manager)
13139 (Custom UDP Pings)
6515 (Dplay UDP)
6500 (Query)

More GameSpy details at http://www.gamespyarcade.com/support/firewalls.shtml


----------



## Bsx (Oct 9, 2004)

i have opened the ports and it still doesnt working

if he host the game, he can see me in his lobby for a few seconds, and for me it writes "connection timed out" = and then I'm not in his lobby anymore.

if I'm the host, i even don't see him in my lobby.

any suggestions ?


----------

